# Luteal Phase change a couple cycles after miscarriage?



## luckypirahna (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok, here's the background.

I had a miscarriage at about 5 weeks in the beginning of October, hadn't been charting before that for a long time, but decided it would be a good idea to do again.

I have had 2 cycles since and in both my LP was only 8 days.

Thinking this could indicate low progesterone I had that tested during my last LP and it was at 9.

I am so far 10 days into my LP on this cycle.

Which leads to my questions:

Could my progesterone be sorting itself out?

My cycle this time seemed much more fertile than the last two, with actual EWM.

OK, hope that was coherent enough.

Thanks!


----------



## alireb (Apr 17, 2010)

After my miscarriage in March, my lps were 7-8 days for at least 2-3 months. The month I got pregnant, I actually didn't chart but I'm assuming it was 9-10 days. They were 10 days before. I was going to acupuncture but i was also told time would help.


----------



## luckypirahna (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks!

It's helpful to hear that somebody else had a similar situation.


----------

